# Sky: sconto agli abbonati Sport e Calcio fino a maggio 2020.



## admin (6 Aprile 2020)

A causa dell'emergenza coronavirus ed allo stop di tutti gli sport, Sky ha deciso di venire incontro ai propri abbonati (ai pacchetti Sport e Calcio) proponendo uno sconto di 7,60 euro a pacchetto e 15,20 per entrambi i pacchetti. Per accedere allo sconto basta cliccare alla voce "Sconto Coronavirus" sul sito dell'emittente.


----------



## Kaketto (6 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> A causa dell'emergenza coronavirus ed allo stop di tutti gli sport, Sky ha deciso di venire incontro ai propri abbonati (ai pacchetti Sport e Calcio) proponendo uno sconto di 7,60 euro a pacchetto e 15,20 per entrambi i pacchetti. Per accedere allo sconto basta cliccare alla voce "Sconto Coronavirus" sul sito dell'emittente.



A me non funziona. Da errore.


----------



## danjr (6 Aprile 2020)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> A me non funziona. Da errore.



anche a me


----------



## iceman. (6 Aprile 2020)

Errore pure a me...


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2020)

accedendo al mio profilo utente trovo questo:

ATTENZIONE

Ti informiamo che abbiamo deciso di sospendere la fatturazione del servizio Sky fino al 30 aprile, in attesa di comprendere meglio l’evolversi della situazione.
Non è necessario che tu intraprenda alcuna azione.
Per tutti gli aggiornamenti vai su sky.it/businesscovid19


----------



## iceman. (6 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> accedendo al mio profilo utente trovo questo:
> 
> ATTENZIONE
> 
> ...



Io ho messo conferma lo sconto e mi ha dato errore, ora non appare più neanche la finestrella per richiedere lo sconto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Aprile 2020)

Nemmeno io trovo la promozione


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2020)

chissà perchè quando c'è da pubblicizzare sconti non sono così bravi come quando pubblicizzano abbonamenti


----------



## Stex (7 Aprile 2020)

han gli stessi server del inps?


----------



## bmb (7 Aprile 2020)

Ovviamente non fa accedere al fai da te. Però quando hai la fattura in scadenza ti mandano l'avviso sul telefono, via mail, sul decoder e col piccione viaggiatore.


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Aprile 2020)

io ci sono riuscito poco fa


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> A causa dell'emergenza coronavirus ed allo stop di tutti gli sport, Sky ha deciso di venire incontro ai propri abbonati (ai pacchetti Sport e Calcio) proponendo uno sconto di 7,60 euro a pacchetto e 15,20 per entrambi i pacchetti. Per accedere allo sconto basta cliccare alla voce "Sconto Coronavirus" sul sito dell'emittente.



Non sprecatevi troppo, eh...


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2020)

Trovate il banner su "promozioni". Ovviamente non funziona, ho provato ieri e oggi e da' errore, invitando a chiamare l' 199 che é un numero a pagamento. Addirittura non fa accedere al FaiDaTe da app, solo web. Non stupitevi, é tutto calcolato: Sky é un maestro in queste genere di contentini finti.


----------



## davoreb (7 Aprile 2020)

io ho disdetto e mi hanno fatto una promozione Sky tv + cinema €20. sport gratis per due mesi.

prima di disdire li ho contattati per avere uno sconto e nisba, bisogna mandargli disdette in massa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Aprile 2020)

Se provo a entrare nel Fai Da Te da 502 Proxy Error, alla grande


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2020)

Il sito di Sky è una fogna, non funziona mai una mazza. Sarà stato programmato da due ragazzini che hanno finito la terza media, o dagli stessi tizi che hanno fatto il sito dell'INPS.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Aprile 2020)

Dovrei aver fatto, ora andava. Mi puzza che dopo il "Operazione conclusa con successo" sia rimasto sulla schermata di conferma e mi abbia permesso di rifarlo

Nel dubbio ho preso uno screenshot, giusto che se serve glielo mando per PEC a 'sti ladri


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2020)

Mi da errore, maledetti!


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi da errore, maledetti!


Idem. Essendo pro rata, magicamente darà errore ancora per qualche giorno ad alcuni di noi, in modo che possano trattenersi qualche altro spicciolo. Ho Sky da più di dieci anni e li conosco benissimo, sono degli autentici ladri, spilorci e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2020)

La promozione sconta 15 euro al mese no? (0.50 al giorno). Se 
ne impediscono per due giorni l'attivazione, ne sconterà 14. Niente é casuale  anche perché immagino stiano lavorando tutti in smuartvuorchinggggg, quindi quanto tempo ci vuole per risolvere il problema? ....mah


----------



## Raryof (7 Aprile 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io ho disdetto e mi hanno fatto una promozione Sky tv + cinema €20. sport gratis per due mesi.
> 
> prima di disdire li ho contattati per avere uno sconto e nisba, *bisogna mandargli disdette in massa.*



.


----------



## bmb (7 Aprile 2020)

Pagliacci.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (7 Aprile 2020)

Si sono impallinati i server.
basta chiamare e lo sconto te lo applica l'operatore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Aprile 2020)

Quindi ricapitolando : 
- Hanno fatto finta di niente per 2 mesi e hanno incassato i soldi
- gli sono arrivate 20k disdette al pacchetto calcio
- Si sono accorti di aver tirato troppo la corda
- Fanno una "promozione"
- Il sito va in palla e non si riesce ad aderire alla "promozione" 

Ho fatto benissimo il mese scorso a togliere Sport+calcio e Dazn


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando :
> - Hanno fatto finta di niente per 2 mesi e hanno incassato i soldi
> - gli sono arrivate 20k disdette al pacchetto calcio
> - Si sono accorti di aver tirato troppo la corda
> ...



basta chiamare.
non è obbligatorio farlo su internet.


----------



## Andris (8 Aprile 2020)

poi sono riuscito dopo vari tentativi online,evidentemente si erano fiondati in troppi tutti insieme ieri sera

sono sempre critico per la politica commerciale di sky,però stavolta almeno ha fatto qualcosa per noi.
certo,avrebbe potuto farlo prima senza fregarsi un mese visto che già la prima settimana di marzo sapevano che come minimo fino a Pasqua non avrebbero rigiocato
quest'anno è la seconda mossa positiva dopo aver regalato dazn per i vecchi abbonati.


----------

